# Web/In-text translator tool?



## lsdslsd

안녕하세요!

Does anyone know of a web/in-text translator? 

Not sure how that tool is called but I've seen it before...

Basically, when pointing the mouse cursor at an English word, for instance, the Korean translation is displayed (and vice versa).

This tool may be part of another Korean program's installation like Nateon or some music prog.. but I'm not sure which one it could be - or if there's a standalone version of it.

Thanks a lot for the help!


----------



## Earthian

You can use this program.

"Naver tool bar"
toolbar.naver.com/home/index.nhn

I hope it could help you.


----------



## lsdslsd

Thanks a lot yeah that's what I was looking for!


----------



## Warp3

That looks much nicer than the other options I've found.  I normally use Opera to browse the web, but I'm going to have to give the Firefox version of that a try.

UPDATE: After trying it out, it appears to only convert *to* Hangul, not the other way around (unless I'm missing an option since the UI is in Korean).


----------



## Earthian

You are right. It converts only to Korean, not to other languages.


----------



## stupoh

I just tried (IE version). It appears that the mouse hover popup only works one way, from english/chinese/japanese to korean. However, you can alt-click any word (including korean) and a small dictionary window will pop up. Not as convenience but still useful.


----------



## lsdslsd

(ALT+CLICK) Thanks for the tip!! That works fine with IE.. couldnt get it to work with Firefox tho...

Has anyone had troubles with IE? Mine doesn't translate every single (English) word.. while with Firefox.. each word is translated when the cursor's on them


----------



## stupoh

Mine's (IE version) working fine, although I have changed the setting, so the translation tooltip shows only when I press Ctrl. Try making selection of a word? It should work too without pressing Ctrl button.


----------

